# Portable Arbor...



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I like to grow in containers and hanging baskets for ease of transport. I have a lot of hanging baskets with berries and tomatoes in them. Currently I have a deck and balcony to hang them from. But was wondering if anyone had plans for a sturdy but transportable arbor of sorts I can build for future use and take down if I move again...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You probably have heard of the Topsy Turvy on the t.v. commercials. You can make your own by drilling a hole in the center of a bucket, adding drainage holes and then plant your tomatoes, cukes, squash etc. in the bottom of the bucket and fill with compost. You can use any size you want from one gal. to five gal. Then just hang in a sunny place.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> You probably have heard of the Topsy Turvy on the t.v. commercials. You can make your own by drilling a hole in the center of a bucket, adding drainage holes and then plant your tomatoes, cukes, squash etc. in the bottom of the bucket and fill with compost. You can use any size you want from one gal. to five gal. Then just hang in a sunny place.


I have a few of these for tomatoes and berries.

I am more interested in a portable arbor to hang them from.


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't but it's good to ask about that I wonder myself!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Grimm said:


> I like to grow in containers and hanging baskets for ease of transport. I have a lot of hanging baskets with berries and tomatoes in them. Currently I have a deck and balcony to hang them from. But was wondering if anyone had plans for a sturdy but transportable arbor of sorts I can build for future use and take down if I move again...


If you do not mind to water each and every day ... A problem that made me ditch the Topsy Turvy and hanging baskets...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Andi said:


> If you do not mind to water each and every day ... A problem that made me ditch the Topsy Turvy and hanging baskets...


Actually, I found I can skip watering everyday depending on the soil I use in them. I have to water my grow bags everyday so the topsies are no big chore.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Grimm said:


> Actually, I found I can skip watering everyday depending on the soil I use in them. I have to water my grow bags everyday so the topsies are no big chore.


I guess it is all in where ones lives ... here if I skip, I have a dead plant.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Swing set?:dunno:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Swing set?:dunno:


OMG! Why didn't I think of that! :doh:


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, the swing set idea is amazing!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> OMG! Why didn't I think of that! :doh:


Because Roo will put you in the time out corner!


----------

